# 3 clawed frog



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my mom bought me an albino frog (yay...  ).. im pretty sure its a 3 clawed because it have 3 black claws on his back fins. anyway i was wondering how big he will get and what they eat. i've heard they'll eat bloodworms and small fish so i threw in a couple feeder guppies. does he add 2 the bioload even tho breathes air? hes in my 10g with 3 yound kribs


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

he will still add to your bio-load. i am prettyu sure that they produce alot of waste. be carefull with him tho...at my old lfs be for they closed, they had a clawed frog try to eat a fish that was too big for it to swallow and it ended up choking and dieing. they will eat worms, fish, shrimp, etc. pretty much anything that will fit in their mouths.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. hes pretty small.. around 3 inches.. and all the fish wont fit in his mouth so i think he'll b alright for now but he is in a smaller tank and i dont want 2 take out the kribs because there a pair and they're acting like there ready 2 spawn. i want 2 put him in the 55g but i think i've heard that it'll b hard 4 them 2 get air...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

as long as the current isn't too strong and you have some kind of life raft (floating plants) i don't see why you can't put it in the 55.


----------

